# Erfahrung mit fast2play.de? Betrug? bereits genutzter key



## deimos987 (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen!
Vielleicht hat jemand Erfahrung oder eine Idee wie ich doch noch an meinen key komme.
Ich habe bei fast2play.de ein Spiel geordert. Anstatt der versprochenen Lieferung binnen weniger Minuten,
 gab ich nach 90 Minuten wartens auf und sah dann heute heute morgen, dass der key da ist.
Bei der Eingabe in origin wurde mit mitgeteilt, dass der key bereits genutzt wird.
Im Folgenden meldete ich mich bei dem support bei fast2play.de. Anstatt man mit für dieses wirklich 
billige uralte Spiel einen neuen key zusendet ging dann das Affentheater los und unzählige mails wechselten hin und her.
Wie verlangt sandte  ich dann einen screenshot mit key und der Meldung zu. Dann ging ich erstmal einkaufen, 
da der Beleg ja nun da war. Damit sollte das Problem ja gelöst sein. Weit gefehlt. Jetzt sollte ich von ea einen Beleg einbringen, 
wann das Spiel aktiviert wurde. 

WTF! Was habe ich damit am Hut? Zum einen sehe ich darin keinen Sinn zu wissen, wann der key aktiviert wurde. 
Zum anderen warum sollte mir ea darüber Auskunft geben? Immerhin handelt es sich um den Besitz eines Dritten.
Der Plan an diesem WE schön zocken zu können ist dahin. Die nächste Möglichkeit ist games zu kaufen ist nicht gerade mal eben um die Ecke.

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit oder einen guten Rat?

Nebenbei hat man mir bei fast2play.de jetzt den Account wegen Mißbrauch gesperrt. Dass heisst ich komme auch nicht mehr an meiner anderen keys.

Danke fast2play!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Mai 2012)

Mein Tipp: Vorher mal ins Impressum schauen.
Adressen in Honkong sind da immer sehr verdächtig.
Meiner Erfahrung nach ist das Geld auf nimmer Wiedersehen weg.


----------



## 10203040 (25. Mai 2012)

deimos987 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Vielleicht hat jemand Erfahrung oder eine Idee wie ich doch noch an meinen key komme.
> Ich habe bei fast2play.de ein Spiel geordert. Anstatt der versprochenen Lieferung binnen weniger Minuten,
> gab ich nach 90 Minuten wartens auf und sah dann heute heute morgen, dass der key da ist.
> ...


 
Wieso die das wollen? Könnte ja sein du hast Ihn eingelöst und machst ne Show damit noch einen bekommst. Kenn den laden net aber schreib halt ea mal an und sag das so.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (25. Mai 2012)

Da kann ich nur sagen Selberschuld, wer bei solchen dubiosen Key-Stores kauft... Gibt genug Threads dazu..


----------



## deimos987 (25. Mai 2012)

und was soll ich mit 2 keys? stereo spielen? meine graka würde das hinkriegen 

eigentlich hatte ich von dem shop viel gutes gehört.


----------



## 10203040 (25. Mai 2012)

deimos987 schrieb:


> und was soll ich mit 2 keys? stereo spielen? meine graka würde das hinkriegen
> 
> eigentlich hatte ich von dem shop viel gutes gehört.


 
Keine Ahnung verkaufen oder so Schreib EA ne mail.


----------



## Pokerclock (26. Mai 2012)

In der PCGH 06/12 ist ein Artikel über Key-Shops. Tipp im Voraus: Steuer mal die Main-Webseite nächste Woche Dienstag an. 

Sobald die Shops irgendwo in Asien ansässig sind, heißt es doppelt vorsichtig zu sein.


----------



## Lg3 (27. Juni 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Vorher mal ins Impressum schauen.
> Adressen in Honkong sind da immer sehr verdächtig.
> Meiner Erfahrung nach ist das Geld auf nimmer Wiedersehen weg.


 
Das impressum von Gameladen.com ist auch irgendwo in Honkong, trotzdem ist Gameladen einfach das  beste und billigste, wenns darum geht sich spiele zu kaufen, habe dort schon eine menge spiele gekauft und nie probleme gehabt, der Support ist echt schnell und nett, (Zu nett, ein Freund hat mal einen Zweiten key für ein spiel bekommen weil er erzählt hat sein key wäre bereits benutzt, und hatte dann 2 funktionierende keys^^).


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. Juni 2012)

Wie gesagt: Sie sind da sehr verdächtig! Dass alle da so schlecht sind, hab ich nie behauptet! (Wobei ich trotzem nie in solchen Shops kaufen würde)


----------



## Ben_kwai (1. Juli 2012)

Habe die meisten Spiele über G2Play gekauft und immer war alles in Ordnung bei Fragen wurde einem schnell geholfen. Es kann immer Probleme geben auch im Media Markt.


----------



## reptile2k2 (21. November 2012)

Hm, bin auch gerade am überlegen dort einzukaufen.

Hab aber keinen Bock das mein Steam/Origin Account gesperrt wird.


----------



## Shona (22. November 2012)

reptile2k2 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, bin auch gerade am überlegen dort einzukaufen.
> 
> Hab aber keinen Bock das mein Steam/Origin Account gesperrt wird.


fast2play gehört zu g2play und somit zu den nicht autorisierten resellern von steam.  solltest du probleme haben wirst du bei valve keinen support bekommen und es kann auch sein,  dass das spiel auf einmal in der liste fehlt weil valve den key gelöscht hat


----------



## Yellowbear (22. November 2012)

Ich kann nur von meinen Erfahrungen berichten:
_Einmal_ habe ich bisher in solchen Keystores eingekauft und war mir vorher bewusst, dass das Geld ziemlich schnell einfach so weg sein kann.
Ich hatte aber Glück und ich habe sowohl einen funktionierenden Key bekommen, der bis heute (ein Jahr alt) funktioniert.
Ich würde diese Alternative nur in Anspruch nehmen, wenn mich ein Spiel nur _etwas_ interessiert und der Preis für den Key nicht über 20€ liegt.
Alles andere halte ich für zu riskant. _Vor dem Kauf_ habe ich ewig nach Erfahrungen mit dem Shop gegoogelt, v.a. neue Shops sollte man meiden.
Es sollte also klar sein, dass diese Shops nicht seriös sind (erkennt man schon am Design der Websites) und man mit evtl. Konsequenzen ohne zu murren leben können muss.
Einen Account-Bann halte ich erstmal für unrealistisch, höchstens das Spiel selbst könnte gesperrt werden.


----------



## Sativ (8. März 2013)

ich habe bei fast2play tomb raider gekauft für 27.99, alles lief bestens, kann den shop nur empfehlen.
Das die einen Nachweis von EA haben wollen, ist nur logisch! Solltest du diesen erbringen, bin ich mir sicher, dass du einen neuen key bekommst.
Ich hatte das damals bei Herr der Ringe online Mienen von Moria. Game original gekauft und zwar bei Satur. Dennoch war der Key schon verbraucht, auch wenn ich ihn freirubbeln musste. Bei Saturn stößt du mit solchen Problemen allerdings auf taube Ohren. Die habe ich damals gefragt, ob ich irgendwie einen Nachweis erbringen kann und deren Antwort war lediglich: "Sobald die Folie von der Verpackung ist, dürfen wir es nicht zurück nehmen."
Also sage ich, freu dich, dass fast2play dir die Möglichkeit bietet deine Unschuld zu beweisen!


----------



## Rurdo (8. März 2013)

Ich kann dir den Gamecodeshop.de nur empfehlen wenn du gern Keys im Internet kaufst...
Die keys kommen immer innerhalb von 10-15 min  und wenn mal was nicht passt (Key ungültig ect) bekommst du sofort nen neuen!
Ich hab nur gute erfahrungen mit dem shop gemacht... Bei anderen hab ich noch nichts gekauft


----------



## ryzen1 (8. März 2013)

Hab auch schon oft Keys über fast2play bzw g2play gekauft.

Problem gab es nur bei Cod 4. Hier war der Code anscheinend auch schon in benutzung.
Screen mit der Fehlermeldung geschickt.
Bekam eine Mail mit ner Entschuldigung und neuem Key. 

Die Keys hab ich auch meist innerhalb einer Stunde erhalten. Empfinde ich jetzt nicht als schlimm.
Sofern man keine russischen Steamkeys kauft, sollte es kaum zu Problemen kommen.
Aber steht auch immer dort ob EU Key oder RU oder sonst was.

Würde auch sofort wieder dort bestellen.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (8. März 2013)

Bin dort quasi User der ersten Stunde und bestelle schon ewig Spiele bei G2Play/Fast2Play (Borderlands 2, Battlefield 3 Premium, Left 4 Dead 1/2, MW3 etc. pp.) und hab da schon über 300€ gelassen. 
Bisher gabs noch nie ein Problem und man liest auch oft, dass die einen zweiten Key schicken wenn der gekaufte schon benutzt wurde. Support antwortet auch sehr schnell wenn man eine Frage hat.
Risiko, dass einem der Account gesperrt wird ist so gut wie nicht vorhanden. Also ich wüsste nicht, warum man dort nicht bestellen sollte


----------



## cultraider (8. März 2013)

Ich habe bisher nur bei einem keyshop eingekauft und zwar bei "randyrun"
die haben zwar leider nicht immer alle spiele dort, aber wenn dann sind es EU keys und die keys sind abfotografierte (von den manuals)
und musste nie länger als 15 min auf die mail warten.

gestern abend hat es 3 minuten gedauert bf3 premium (nur die dlcs) für 26 €..

cod bo2 und dirt SD hab ich auch schon bei denen gekauft.

just my 2 cents


----------



## Sativ (9. März 2013)

am günstigsten kommst du bestimmt bei kinguin. Hab da gestern abend Fifa 13 für 19,99 gekauft, wie immer alles top und schnell.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (9. März 2013)

Hab alle meine Spiele bei Gameladen.com eingekauft. Hab dann auch was bestellt und hab mir dannach erst den Standort angeschaut und dann stand da : Hong Kong  dann hatte ich schon schiss das da nix kommt aber war nach 5 Min da und : Funkt  !


----------



## Khajtar (26. März 2013)

Ich muss jetz auch mal sagen ich kaufe auch bei MMOGA und Fast2Play und hatte bis jetzt einmal einen Key der nicht funktioniert hat. So, was habe ich gemacht? Genau! wie jeder normale Mensch den Support angeschrieben. Ich muss zwar sagen das gerade der MMOGA-Support etwas nervig ist, aber ich habe mein Spiel bekommen und dazu noch ein Spiel als Entschädigung, weil der Support so lahmarschig war^^ Also nicht verzweifel einfach den Support anschreiben wenn ein Key nicht funktioniert


----------



## mns1188 (1. April 2013)

Ich kann Crystal-Games.net nur empfehlen. Hab mir damals Far Cry 3 für 20€ gekauft. Der Key war innerhalb von Sekunden da.
Und der Sitz liegt auch in Deutschland ;-D


----------



## Gamer_SO (31. Juli 2013)

Vor einiger Zeit kauft ich bei fast2play einen BF3 Key der einwandfrei funktioniert, wie ich das auch erwartet habe.
Nun fühle mich aber von fast2play ziemlich verschaukelt und glaube nicht das alles mit rechten Dingen zu geht. 
Ich kaufte vor kurzem ein FarCry3 CDKey, der aber nicht funktionierte. Also wendete ich mich an den Support von fast2play. Sie verlangten einen Screenshots der Meldung nach der Keyeingabe bei Uplay. Anschliessend wurde ich aufgefordert die Zugangsdaten meines Uplaykontos anzugeben (ist das seriös?) Ich teilte ihnen mit das ich das nicht tun werde. Daher wollten sie mit TeamViewer Zugriff auf meinen PC (finde ich auch nicht seriös), liess ich auch nicht zu. Schliesslich will ich ja nur einen funktionierenden Key oder Geld zurück. 
Rückerstattung erfolgt nur wenn sie Zugang zu meinen Uplaykonto oder mit Zugriff auf meinen PC.  
Für mich heisst das Kohle abschrieben fast2play vergessen und nur noch direkt kaufen. Zwar teurer dafür funktioniert es.


----------



## ryzen1 (1. August 2013)

Hol dir dein Geld über PayPal wieder.


----------



## Shona (1. August 2013)

Gamer_SO schrieb:


> Vor einiger Zeit kauft ich bei fast2play einen BF3 Key der einwandfrei funktioniert, wie ich das auch erwartet habe.
> Nun fühle mich aber von fast2play ziemlich verschaukelt und glaube nicht das alles mit rechten Dingen zu geht.
> Ich kaufte vor kurzem ein FarCry3 CDKey, der aber nicht funktionierte. Also wendete ich mich an den Support von fast2play. Sie verlangten einen Screenshots der Meldung nach der Keyeingabe bei Uplay. Anschliessend wurde ich aufgefordert die Zugangsdaten meines Uplaykontos anzugeben (ist das seriös?) Ich teilte ihnen mit das ich das nicht tun werde. Daher wollten sie mit TeamViewer Zugriff auf meinen PC (finde ich auch nicht seriös), liess ich auch nicht zu. Schliesslich will ich ja nur einen funktionierenden Key oder Geld zurück.
> Rückerstattung erfolgt nur wenn sie Zugang zu meinen Uplaykonto oder mit Zugriff auf meinen PC.
> Für mich heisst das Kohle abschrieben fast2play vergessen und nur noch direkt kaufen. Zwar teurer dafür funktioniert es.



fast2play  sowie g2play sind schon lange dubios aber mir glaubt keiner.  beide seiten stehen z. b.  auf der schwarzen liste von valve da bis heute nicht nachvollzogen werden kann woher die keys kommen

erst vor kurzem hat ein valve mitarbeiter im steam forum geschrieben das stores die nur keys verkaufen nicht legal sind. vor allem dann nicht wenn man die keys als foto von einer retail bekommt. 

ein seriöser shop würde das nie machen sondern es wäre so wie bei getgames die der greenmangaming.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. August 2013)

Hatte keine Probleme mit Fast2play, bestelle aber mittlerweile lieber bei Gameladen.


----------



## SirValek (31. Oktober 2013)

So jetzt sage ich auch mal was dazu ! 
Ich habe meine BF4 Key vor einem Monat bezahlt ! Habe gestern nachgefragt was mit dem Key ist ! Darauf habe ich antwort erhalten das die Keys rausgeschickt werden damit man BF4 vorher schon downloaden kann kann ! Ich habe heute noch eine anfrage gestellt warum ich den Key nicht bekomme was kam als antwort ? NICHTS darauf hin hab ich habe ich sie noch zwei mal angeschrieben und sogar mit rechtlichen schritten gedroht und was kam als antwort ? NICHTS !! Ich denke mal das Geld habe ich umsonst ausgegeben  aber das lasse ich mir nicht gefallen sollte ich meine ware nicht bekommen gehe mit einem rechtsanwalt dagegen vor ! Ich glaub ich spinne ich bezahle für meine ware und will sie auch haben !! Also Leute lasst die Finger von Fast2play !!!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. November 2013)

Guck mal in den Spam Ordner deines Emailanbieters.


----------



## harl.e.kin (1. November 2013)

Nein die hatten/haben massive Probleme mit BF4 Vorbestellungen. Kann also durchaus sein das er keinen Key bekommen hat. Normal bekommt er entweder einen Key oder eine Stornierung mit Gutschrift. habe bisher 2 Spiele dort gekauft und kann nur sagen bisher alles reibungslos.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. November 2013)

Meine Meinung: Sucht erst nach seriösen Seiten oder OFFIZIELLEN von Steam bestätigten Key-Resellern (MMOGA, Gameladen, gk4.me, GreenManGaning etc.) F2P & G2P bekommen angeblich ihre Keys auf illegalem Wege, stand mal in einer Zeitschrift. Ich kaufe meistens bei meinem Steam-Trader - billig und ROW-Gifts (Rest of World = Rest der Welt = Region free).


----------



## padsanda (3. November 2013)

gelöscht- f2p hat mich doch befriedet


----------



## SailBlade (27. Januar 2014)

Also: Auch mit dem support von fast2play/g2play muss man "angemessen" kommunizieren, was aber im Internet heutzutage viele nicht tun...

Ich selbst habe diverse Steam-Spiele bestellt und nie Probleme gehabt. Freunde (echte, reale!) hatten schon ein paar mal bereits genutzte Keys, der Support hat das Problem aber immer gelöst - meine Freunde sind aber auch alle erwachsen und benehmen sich auch so (lest mal die posts in diesem thread...)

Bestellt man bei GMG, Gamersgate etc unterliegt man den gleichen Beschränkungen, wie im Steam Store (überteuert, region restriction, cut, cut, CUT...). Daher bieten sich inoffizielle Reseller an, denn ansonstten muss man Proxies verwenden, um an die ungeschnittenen Versionen heranzukommen. Und damit verstößt man so gut wie immer gegen diverse AGBs(ToS) und gefährdet seine jeweiligen Accounts real!!!

Natürlich ist ein Geschäftssitz z.B. in HongKong erstmal suspekt. Ein wenig Nachdenken hilft hier: wäre der Sitz in den USA oder Deutschland oder ähnliches, dann würden diese Firmen natürlich sofort verklagt... Dennoch immer Vorsicht! Auf g2play bezogen: Deren shops sind etabliert!!! Das Geschäftsmodell würde gar nicht funktionieren, wenn es immer Probleme gäbe und der Support sich wirklich nicht kümmern würde!

Im Wesentlichen kaufen die inoffiziellen Reseller Retail Versionen in anderen Ländern - die Preisunterschiede sind dramatisch. Falls es zum Beispiel jemandem noch nicht aufgefallen ist kosten Spiele in den USA den gleichen Zahlwert, wie in Europa ( €20 -> $20). Zu anderen Ländern sind die Preisunterschiede noch viel extremer... Natürlich hat Steam und die jeweiligen Publisher etwas dagegen, dass derartige Versionen leicht zu beziehen sind. Fährt man allerdings z.B. selbst nach Thailand etc. oder lässt sich das Spiel von einem Bekannten dort kaufen, dann ist es absolut legal das Spiel zum Beispiel in Deutschland zu aktivieren, soweit es nicht region restricted ist, was bei vielen der Fall ist. Daher wird natürlich auch Hetze gegen Unternehmen betrieben, die genau diesen Umstand ausnutzen!

Kommt es jetzt zu dem Fall, dass ein Key schon benutzt wurde, dann muss natürlich auch ein Unternehmen wie fast2play sich vor Betrug schützen. Aussagen á la "ist eh uralt" spielt da keine Rolle. Geht doch einfach mal in einen Laden, behauptet ihr hättet etwas gekauft, dass ihr zwar nicht dabei habt, und versucht einen Umtausch/Rückerstattung zu erwirken - GENAU. Das wird niemals funktionieren!!!

Wie auch das vorherige Saturn/Mediamarkt Beispiel hier ein persönliches Beispiel meinerseits direkt mit Steam: Ich habe vor Urzeiten die GOTY/Platinum/Mega(kA, wie der genaue Name war) Edition von HalfLife gekauft, weil ich mehrere offizielle Keys für Counterstrike haben wollte (das funktionierte damals wegen der ModVersion von CS). Vor zwei Jahren fand ich dies wieder und weil ich den HalfLife Key nie aus der Hand gegeben habe, versuchte ich das Paket meiner Steam Bibliothek hinzuzufügen. Es war aber bereits aktiviert (Mit nahezu hundertprozentiger Sicherheit, weil jemand einen Keygenerator verwendet hatte).
Ich habe dann nach diversen Mail-Verkehr mit mehrfachen Nachweisen dann sogar Ersatz bekommen - allerdings auf einem neu erstellten Account. Daraufhin kontaktierte ich wieder den Support und bat darum, ob man das Paket nicht meinem bestehenden Account hinzufügen könnte. Darufhin bekam ich die patzige Antwort, Account Merging sei nicht möglich/erlaubt - ich müsse nochmal alle Beweise nachreichen, jetzt auch inklusive Kaufbeleg, den ich natürlich nicht mehr hatte (~zehn Jahre alt, wtf). Wohlgemerkt, das "Ersatzpaket" befand sich auf einem neuerstellten Account, dem alle HL Titel manuel durch einen zugangsberechtigten MA hinzugefügt worden waren.
Daraufhin habe ich aufgegeben. Es hatte mich eigentlich nur interessierrt, wie der Support arbeitet, die Titel sind ja eh uralt. Ach ja, ich bin guter Kunde, mein Steam Ordner sprengt bereits die Terrabyte-Grenze...

Abschließend:
Ich möchte niemanden dazu bewegen, bei diesem oder jenem shop einzukaufen!!!!!!!
Wer sich (ordentlich) informiert, wird so gut wie nie gescammt! Tradables verschwinden übrigens auch, steht dann, glaube ich, in den AccountDetails als "fraudulently purchased" == betrügerisch erworben (ich verwende nur die englische Version und kenne auch nur Leute, die es genauso machen).
Ich für meinen Teil sehe heutzutage halt keinen Sinn mehr, Steam/Publishern fünfzig Euro für ein Spiel in den Rachen zu schmeißen, wenn ich es andererorts für zehn bekommen würde und Dank des Internets muss ich das auch nicht mehr!!!!

Sorry für die WoT
SailBlade


----------

